# Gilligan Strikes Again



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

After having my Outback for a few seasons I took it into a local dealer to have the bearings repacked and brakes cleaned and adjusted. Good thing I did. The tech also checked the break away switch, and found that the slack wireing had been wrapped behind the switch. Over time the insulation wore off, shorted out the switch and melted it, and the broken wires were still jammed behind the switch. Good thing he found this, if I did have a break away the brakes would not have worked. The switch was only $9. I would have never thought to check this, and I've been under that cover many times to fill the propane and remove and install the batteries spring and fall.


----------

